# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکتریکی شماره 41 | Hellish|

## Wild Rose

اینبار با حضور @Hellish
.1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18.ی نصیحت :

مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Uncertain

:Yahoo (8): سلام .1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
*بازاریاب* :Yahoo (4): 
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
*کار ضایع نکرده* :Yahoo (31):  
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
*صد در صد*
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
*نه ابدا*
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
*نگار فقید*  
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
*روی اینکه کسی لوس بازی دربیاره* 
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
*همه 20 نفر عاشقش میشن*  :Yahoo (8): 
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
*دخترا*
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
*cute  * 
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
*سوسکه میترسه ازش بسکه با ابهته * 
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
*یاد خودش* 
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Y (591): 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
*آره و بیشتر* 
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
*ویژگی بد ندیدم 
صمیمی و بانمکه*  :Yahoo (11): 
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
*Perfect*
16. یه هدیه بهش بده: 
*من خودم عاشق کفش اسپرتم*  :Yahoo (117): 

17. ی ارزو واسش :
*به همه آرزوهاش برسه*  :Yahoo (8): 
18.ی نصیحت :
...

----------


## Lullaby

.1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟خانم دکتر داروساز 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟یادم نمیاد

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟آره تقریبا

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه: )

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟نگار-ندا

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟خیلی چیزا

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟10-15

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟فرقی نداره براش

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)ژِگرالدوله

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟بی تفاوت رد میشه..اینجوری---> :Yahoo (21): 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟یاد کارتون فوتبالیستا میفتم...

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :24: 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟آره

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟چند ماهی هست که خیلی دوسش دارم!!اما یه تایمی ازش متنفر شده بودم که اونم دلیل داشت :Yahoo (4): الان عاجقتم^_^ویژگی بدی نداری همه خوب :Yahoo (9): 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟نمیدونم اسم چیه!

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :شکلک مورد علاقمو بهش هدیه میدم :Y (512):  :Y (512):  :Y (512):  :Y (512): 

17. ی ارزو واسش :سلامتی+آرامـــش+خوشبختی+بو  دن در کنار کساییکه دوستشون داری+رسیدن به اهدافت

18.ی نصیحت :از نصیحت متنفرم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _sahel_

.1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
برنامه نویس و هکر در شرکت اپل :Yahoo (4): 
البته رئیس یه شرکت موفق و بزرگ خدمات کامپیوتریم دور از ذهن نیست :Yahoo (65): 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
نوموگم :Yahoo (4): 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
شکی درش نیست  :Yahoo (22): 
اونایی که باهاش دوست نیستن تو دوست یابی موفق نبودن :Yahoo (10): 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
آره خیلی :Yahoo (21): 
 همش تو مخمه نمیتونم بش فک نکنم :Yahoo (8): 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
نگار :Yahoo (4): 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
گ/و/ز بازی  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (23): 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
هر 20 نفر توی 3 دیقه اول :Yahoo (11): 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
همه اهل دلا :Yahoo (3): 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
چراغ علی :Yahoo (4): 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
سوسک جرات نداره جلوش پیداش بشه :Y (767): 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
دختر عموی بابام :Y (548): 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Y (766): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
باسابقه بیشتر بش میاد :Yahoo (35): 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
بد که عمرا نداره :Yahoo (76): 
 حتی اگه داشته باشه  :Yahoo (22): 
همون بدشم عشقه :Yahoo (8): 
 :Y (557): 
خوبشم مرام و معرفت بی حد :Yahoo (11): 

 15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
 :Yahoo (37): 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :


اگه مورد تاییده یه ندا بده کادو پیچ میفرستم خدمتتون :Yahoo (4): 

17. ی ارزو واسش :
آخر شهریور جور بشه :Yahoo (4): 


آزرو دوجانبس :Yahoo (50): 


18.ی نصیحت :
ما کی باشیم :Y (613):

----------


## mina_77

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ یه مقدار عصبیه :Yahoo (21): 
بهش امتیاز مثبت دادم گفتم فلان ماجرا رو با منی؟
امتیاز منفی داد خانوم من با شما نیستم،دفعه دیگه هم چرت نگو :Yahoo (21): 

18.ی نصیحت :مردمدار باش :Yahoo (117):

----------


## N3DA

*.1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
مربی راهنمایی رانندگی 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ 
اون اوایل خیلی بی اعصاب بود،میترسیدم ازش،پستاش بوی خون میداد  

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ 
بی شک 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ 
هی به من میگه سردار -_- هرکی ندونه فک میکنه من پنج سال پشت کنکور بودم -_- :/  غیر از این مسئله،نه اوکیه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

نگار و نگین خدابیامرز  من و الی 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
رو اینکه یکی ادعاش بشه و فک کنه خیلی حالیشه 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
هر بیست تا *_*

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) 
رومَن فن 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ 
حتی از  "خب دیگه چه خبر؟" پشت تلفن هم این سوال مسخره تر شده :/

پ11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ 
یه دوست آتیش پاره و حاضر جواب مثه خودش داشتم،یاد اون.خیـــلی

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :Y (732): *
*
*13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ 
امیدوارم سال دیگه نارنجی شه ^.^

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ 
از این که جواب تو آستین داره همیشه و اعتماد به نفسش خوبه،خوشم میاد ولی یه موقع ها قاطی میکنه 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ 
خوشحالم که برگشته و دوسش دارم 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* *

اندازه ت نشد تا بیست و چهار ساعت تعویض داره 
*
*17. ی ارزو واسش : 
سلامت و شاد باشی و از زندگیت لذت ببری.چه پشت کنکور چه اونور کنکور 

18.ی نصیحت :* *سعی کن همین امسال به نتیجه دلخواهت برسی عزیزم و در همین حد ستوان باقی بمونی 

نوکرپوکرم رفیق جان*  :Yahoo (11):

----------


## raha113

تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
فک کنم یه مترجم زبان,یه داروسازخبره ,
یه مدیرموفق شایدم یه گانگستر بازخم پیشونین البته به روایت ازخودش :Yahoo (4): 
خلاصه هرچی باشه موفقیت توش هس :Yahoo (94): 

ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
همچین موردی ازش مشاهده نکردم


فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
بله صد درصدوگرنه هرکسی نمیتونه منوبیابه :Yahoo (4): 

کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نه اصلا خواهری خوشگل خودمه تازه شایدمن رواعصابش باشم :Yahoo (1): 

تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
پرسیدن نداره اصلاهلاک منه :Yahoo (4): 
نگار اینادروهله ی بعدازمنن

.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟فک کنم
 اگه کسی ادعاش بشه وزیادی خودشوبگیره

به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
40 نفرجذبش میشن :Yahoo (76): 

به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
بادخترااااااااااااااااا

بهش چه لقبی میدی؟
دخترجذاب فروم

به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
سوسک ازآبجیم میترسه ازبس که پرجذبه اس

شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
یادخودش منومیندازه اینقدکه ماهو یکی یه دونه اس

شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Y (591): 

به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
بیشترازاینالایقشه

از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
بدی نداره همش خوبی ازش میباره

نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
حتمااسم خوبیه که گذاشته

یه هدیه بهش بده :



خودش بایدبازکنه ببینه  :Yahoo (94): 

 ی ارزو واسش :آرزومیکنم آرزوهاش همیشه به صلاحش باشه وبهشون برسه
وکنارخانوادش همیشه شادوسلامت باشه 

ی نصیحت :نصیحت که نه یه توصیه خواهرانه اس
همیشه خوب باش چون خوبی خیلی بهت  میادخواهری نازم :Yahoo (8): 

یه نصیحتم ازحضرت مولانابشنوالبته7تاس :Yahoo (76):

----------


## M-95

.1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ *کارایی که نیاز به زرنگی دارن*

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ *زیاده ولی من که اصلا یادم نمیاد*
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟*یس*

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟*نه*

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟*نگار خانم
*
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟* نمیدونم اینو*

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟*بار اول همه فرار میکنن*

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟*دخترا*

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ *صد در صد سوسک ازش میترسه*

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ *یکی از بچه های کلاسمون*

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Yahoo (112): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ *آره*

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ *همین زرنگ بودنش خیلی خوبه:‌))*

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ *ندیدم*

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : :22: 

17. ی ارزو واسش :*به هر چی میخواد تو زندگیش برسه*

18.ی نصیحت : *یکم مهربون تر + یکم کمتر بخور*

----------


## Hellish

مــــــرسی از همـتون با معـرفتا :Yahoo (90):

----------


## -AMiN-

*آقا من ایشونو تازه شناختم آیدیش و عوض کرده 
*

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
مهماندار هواپیما 
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
کلا آدم رکی ام میدیدم میگفتم  اما ندیدم 
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
بلی
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نه اتفاقا بی حاشیه ست
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
نمیدونم 
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
ترک زبان بودنش : )
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
14 همیشه انسان های خوب مخالف دارن : )
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
صد در صد دخترا
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
این از سوسک
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
نارنجی تو مدرسه موش ها ( اون قدیمیه  )
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
بلی و رنگش هم قشنگه : ))
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
به نظر با جربزه میاد و میتونه رو پا خودش وایسه
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
عکسای پروفش خوبن یه تخلفم ثبت شده توسط یه بنده خدایی قشنگ روزی که اون پست و گذاشت یادمه  دخترا درس یا شوهر 
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
تو مجازی فقط همین ایموجی و استیکر و این شکلکای یاهو رو میشه داد : )
17. ی ارزو واسش :
هیچوقت پیشیمون از کاراش نشه
18.ی نصیحت :


*

----------


## Masoume

> اینبار با حضور @Hellish
> .1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
> هیچ شغلی ... حیف شغل
> 2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
> رفاقت با من
> 3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
> نه.. اصلا. اوج ناموفقیتش منم دیه
> 4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
> عشقه خدایی
> ...


.
.
.
.

----------


## saj8jad

*درود* *
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
نمیدونم به چی علاقه داره ولی حدس میزنم پرستار یا مربی پرورشی 
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
ندیدم ، حضور ذهن ندارم  
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
فکر که میکنم آره بوده 
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
من ندیدم بوده باشه 
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
خودش باس بگه اینو 
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
به نظرم حساسیتش رو حساسیتای دخترانه س اونم با کلی حساسیت! 
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
احتمال میدم 12 13 نفر  ، چون یک نفر به تنهایی نمیتونه نظر کل جمع رو جمع و تفریق! (جلب) کنه 
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
ظاهرا فیفتی فیفتیه 
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
چیزی به ذهنم نیمرسه راستش 
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
از سوکس میرسه به نظرم  
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
برخورد چندان زیادی نداشتم باهاشون ، یاد خودش ظاهرا 
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
و 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
اوم* * ، از سرشم زیادیه!  ، نه شوخی میکنم مثل خودم باسابقس دیگه  ، بهش میاد 
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
من چیز بدی ازشون ندیدم 
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
خوبه حرف نداره 
16. یه هدیه بهش بده: 
** 
** 17. ی ارزو واسش :
سلامتی 
18.ی نصیحت :
سعی دختر خوبی باشی*

----------


## WickedSick

.1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
 نمیدونم چرا ولی آدم کُش :Yahoo (21):  شایدم از این مامورای تاپ سیکرِتِ CIA  :Yahoo (4): 
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
 تو سایتو نمیدونم ولی اون قضیه لفت دادنش از گروهمون :/
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
 یس!
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
 جواب مورد 3 منتها ضبدر یه منفی  :Yahoo (4): 
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
 @Masoume
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
 رو طرز تفکرش حساسه. و همینطور نظر شخصیش در مورد مسائل.
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
اگه بگم 20 نفر دیگه نمیزنی مارو تو وولف؟ :Yahoo (4): 
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
 با جفتشون اوکیه ولی با دخترا بیشتر
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
Wrong Voter :/ (خودش قضیشو میدونه  :Yahoo (4): )
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
 وات د هِک؟
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
 یاد دختره رو پروفایلش :Yahoo (21):  اسم بازیگرش یادم نی :Yahoo (4): 
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Yahoo (112): 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
 اوهوم
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
  جفتشونو نمیتونم نظر بدم چون به اندازه کافی نمیشناسمشون
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
گوود!
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :




17. ی ارزو واسش :
 ایشالا امسال هرچی دلش بخواد در بیاد
18.ی نصیحت :
کمتر بچه هارو تو وولف بزن  :Yahoo (4):  + تِیک اوریثینگ ایزیِر هان.

----------


## susba

:Yahoo (76): 1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
مربی ورزش

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
دعواش با مینا
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
آره صددرصد.
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
ابدا.من که خیلی باهاش حال می کنم.
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
نمی دونم،شاید @Reza9898  :Yahoo (35):  ؟!
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
کسی خودشو لوس کنه.
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
حس می کنم آدم کاریزماتیکیه.بیست نفر جذبش می شن.
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
پسرا
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
ملکه ی یخی
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
قطعا سوسک ازش می ترسه.
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
یه آدم مقتدر و متکی به خود.
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Yahoo (16): 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
آره
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
من فقط از لوس بازی و عشوه بدم می یاد که اهل هیچکدومش نیست!درنتیجه از هیچیش بدم نمی یاد.اعتماد به نفس و استقلال شخصیتیش.( در حد شناختی که ازش دارم)
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
های کلاسه.
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
اگرچه دستانم خالیست اما رنگ ارغوانی را برایت به ارمغان می آورم :Yahoo (76): 
17. یه ارزو واسش :
سلامت و شاد باشه.
18.یه نصیحت :
آدم منحصر به فردی هستی و کپی نیستی.و تو روزگار ما که کمتر کسی "خودش"مونده.مزیت بزرگیه.همینجوری بمون

----------

